# Bearded Dragon



## samikey (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, i bought 2 bearded dragons in April they were about 4months old. One grew really fast and picked on the little one Ziggy. So i have had to take the bigger one back to the shop.

Ziggy is about 7 months old now and hes changed colour ans is a darker colour than the bearded dragons in the shop and seems to be darker more in the morrnings. Just wondered could it be due to the UV light being on too much? Its on for about 12hrs every day then turned off for 12hrs.


----------



## threppin (Dec 30, 2008)

that sounds about right although slight modifcations and monitoring will tell you better than anyone on here. I'm no expert but from most accounts, changes to the shades of beardies can be surprisingly varied at different points in the day. I would say there is not much to worry about here but its your dragon. Go with your gut instinct and if it says to seek help then get Ziggy to the vet.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 20, 2009)

can somebody help both my bearded dragons died this morning and i was wondering if it had anything to do with my kids having chicken pox


----------

